# A little goodbye From mothman,,,,,,,,,,,,,



## Mothman (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi guys i dont want to seem rude by just diapeering from this site, i have made some very very good friends on here they know why im leaving this forum nothing personal,,i have my reasons so please the friends i have made please keep in touch i will forward you my details if you want to pm me,

Phil i have sent a message through your new system, keep up the good work Phil, and all you guys keep up the good work all my very best,

Happy camping,,,,

Mothman,,,,


----------



## scampa (Feb 9, 2012)

Hope you'll reconsider, or come back in the future, but best wishes anyway.


----------



## Haaamster (Feb 9, 2012)

What's going on here then, why are all the best people leaving? 
First WVW and now Mothman.
Good luck Mothman it's not gonna be the same without ya mate.  :cheers:


----------



## kimbowbill (Feb 9, 2012)

what a shame, Barry you've made me laugh on many occasions, and been there as a good good friend when my friend died, thank you for your kindness and compassion over the last year, i have your details and i will be keeping in touch, 

take care my friend

jen xx


----------



## Makzine (Feb 9, 2012)

Blimey am I missing something?? another person leaving.  I hope you find your perfect wilding Mothman wherever you go.


----------



## kimbowbill (Feb 9, 2012)

Makzine said:


> Blimey am I missing something?? another person leaving.  I hope you find your perfect wilding Mothman wherever you go.



your not missing anything, just theres a certain few on here who are very insensative and some things that get said can be very hurtful, we are not all the same, we might all share the same love for MH but we also have a private life that we dont tend to share, and sometimes people say things that are very hurtful and can actually tip people over the edge,


----------



## Makzine (Feb 9, 2012)

Just as well I'm thick skinned then :dance:


----------



## defitzi (Feb 9, 2012)

wots all this about then? this used be site of nice people helpfuland with a sense of humour    it is changinmg the way the whole mh sc ene has changed? ud to be great hen parked up  exchange chat frends etc etc  info too all the time and here on site   now seems they are all b b loody mh renters who thing cv a n hve cheap holiday withj best rooms with a view ah soo sorry u goin g too where are all my old friends which whom exchanged info or made little sarky jokes comments  always good natured fun:tongue:   :sucks:


----------



## maingate (Feb 9, 2012)

defitzi said:


> wots all this about then? this used be site of nice people helpfuland with a sense of humour    it is changinmg the way the whole mh sc ene has changed? ud to be great hen parked up  exchange chat frends etc etc  info too all the time and here on site   now seems they are all b b loody mh renters who thing cv a n hve cheap holiday withj best rooms with a view ah soo sorry u goin g too where are all my old friends which whom exchanged info or made little sarky jokes comments  always good natured fun:tongue:   :sucks:



We are still here young Mr Defitzi. :cool1: :wave: :wave:


Pleased to see that you got over your health problems. You cannot keep a good man down.

Some of us old'uns have to be careful what we say these days as we are not always politically correct.

10 years down the mines would sort a lot of these young'uns out. I was sensitive when I left school but I quickly got that knocked out of me.


----------



## donkey too (Feb 9, 2012)

maingate said:


> We are still here young Mr Defitzi. :cool1: :wave: :wave:
> 
> 
> Pleased to see that you got over your health problems. You cannot keep a good man down.
> ...



Aye, Ba gum. And a couple years national service as well. Meks men on um.:lol-053: 
I well remember getting up at 5 in the morn to walk the 5 miles to the farm and do a 11 hour day in pouring rain, all for thrupence a day. went up to thruppence hapanny when I was 15. Ard work never urt no one.:raofl::lol-049:


----------



## sean rua (Feb 9, 2012)

I was a bit surprised by two members leaving, but I'm not long on here and don't really know the score.

As it happens, I was a miner and can still remember my first day down the pit. I was a stranger in a strange place, and there were one or two hostile unfriendlies, but most of the guys were great.

Anyway, I only learnt the computer ( one finger job) about ten years ago, and i'm not much good. Even so,during the decade, I must have been in scores of ridiculous forum squabbles on various sites, all of which were far rougher than this nice forum.

Sometimes, the first unprovoked attack is a shock, and it's then that I think of that first day in the mine. I just try to remember that it's only words on here, and nowadays, it seems to be the done thing for someone to have a pop for no good reason. Yahoo forum being one of the worst, imo.

So, fortified by this background experience, I tend to muddle on, till the day I decide to pull out. I don't know the details of why folk have left today, but regretfully I have to admit that so many fora have the inevitable plonker who spoils it for the rest and some people don't stand for it.
 I just hope it wasn't me on this occasion, but, hey, life goes on, and I wish all the very best of fortune! :goodluck:

sean rua - the long distance kid.


----------



## kimbowbill (Feb 9, 2012)

sean rua said:


> I was a bit surprised by two members leaving, but I'm not long on here and don't really know the score.
> 
> As it happens, I was a miner and can still remember my first day down the pit. I was a stranger in a strange place, and there were one or two hostile unfriendlies, but most of the guys were great.
> 
> ...



your ok, its wasn't you, your safe, it wasnt anyone in particular, its a number of things really, for both Mothman and Whitevan woman


----------



## sean rua (Feb 9, 2012)

Maybe it is the time of year.
I never feel great myself after months of dull grey winter.

Spring will come! 

and, :hammer: to SAD syndrome!


----------



## Viktor (Feb 9, 2012)

Good luck mate.


----------



## n brown (Feb 9, 2012)

trouble is a few of us might be thinking we've hit a nerve.my son has pointed out that if i don't use smilies  humour doesn't work,but surely thats not true,could say more on this subject but a bit worried about upsetting someone


----------



## Bigpeetee (Feb 9, 2012)

Could it be it's just gone past the full moon???

It's a shame that the good people are leaving. 

The bullies need a good kicking (web wise) cut them off.


----------



## Neckender (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey Up Mothman what am I going to do now I thought we were going together for world domination, I'll after se if owd Arthurs interested now.

Anyway Mate I hope you reconcider as we've had quite a few laughs together and you've a unique sense of humour:king:

John.


----------



## Techno100 (Feb 9, 2012)

Strange post? I don't follow all the posts so obviously missed the when where why etc
BUT if I was leaving and my friends"the ones who count" know why? why bother telling everyone else


----------



## sean rua (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm sure everything will be fine,
but there is definitely something in the air:

look at all the folk who are quitting at this time:

Capello ( soccer I think),
Two Time Team presenters.
three or four Irish sportsmen.

It could be the moon or the little people! :rolleyes2:
Strange forces are at work, but I think the miserable weather doesn't help any of us.


----------



## Devonlad (Feb 9, 2012)

If you still look on here at replies I will PM you Sat regards the PM you sent me, have no other way to contact you.
Drive safe.

Devonlad.


----------



## kimbowbill (Feb 9, 2012)

Techno100 said:


> Strange post? I don't follow all the posts so obviously missed the when where why etc
> BUT if I was leaving and my friends"the ones who count" know why? why bother telling everyone else



Cos we can


----------



## Teffy (Feb 9, 2012)

n brown said:


> trouble is a few of us might be thinking we've hit a nerve.my son has pointed out that if i don't use smilies  humour doesn't work,but surely thats not true,could say more on this subject but a bit worried about upsetting someone



Me too!  What is the matter with everyone?  Smilies don't work, as I found on another forum where I made a tongue in cheek remark with a smiley at the end of it and found quite a few people taking it seriously. 

Well Mothman, I'm sorry to see you go also because your funny stories made me laugh. It's none of my business but if something has upset you, wouldn't it be better to tell us and see if someone can't make it right?  If we don't know, then how can we stop it happening again?

I'll try a few smilies anyway :juggle:


----------



## lotty (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm sorry to see your leaving and wish you all the best and lots of fun with any future wilding :drive::goodluck:
Lotty


----------



## Mothman (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi Guys thank you for your kind words i feel very humbled and sligthly choked up, the absence of some peoples comments speak for themselfs as its them that are Pi55ing me off, im fed up of coming on here and reading more and more bad minded comments i know it a forum thing all over the world but im fed up of it now, its not what im about its not my style, not joining anyother forum as i find myself making friends only to see them dissed by the bad minded haters in this sorry sad world, i will keep in touch with my friends who ive made on here they are what counts to me they are solid beautiful like minded people thats why i love them the few people on here that im proud to call my friend are true friends indeed please please keep incontact with me ive pm you my number,
its this simple i dont like bad minded people im not that way and i dont like reading bad sh*t everyday, so rather than not reading that section whitch i cant really advide so no ulternative left than pack it all in and leave,, its just started getting me down thats all, most of you guys are so so nice and helpful but the odd ones well!!!! thats it really! Phil keep smiling and keep up the good work mate,


----------



## maingate (Feb 9, 2012)

Well I have not commented on your decision and now I am racking my brain to see if I have said something to offend you. Like Phil, I cannot see any nasty posts to kick things off.

if you are fed up then just stop posting for a while, you can keep in touch with your friends by pm. I did that for a while and the members who were a pain disappeared (the bad ones always do).

You are an adult and know your own mind, so I will simply say cool it for a while and then get back in the saddle.


----------



## Mothman (Feb 9, 2012)

No not you maingate,

You know what i mean dont you guys? im  just fed that is all and when i read post on here from good well meaning people like myself only to have somebody put them down with sacasm or real bitterness it is p155ing me off a tad to say the least,, im not an over sensetive type at all but im just thinking Do i really enjoy reading the bad post on a daily basis??? No i dont, but i really will miss the good hearted banter and the funny posts and the good help ive had off you guys, but ive been feeling this way for a while,, im not gonna come on this or any other forum to argue or try to explain or fight mine or any one elses corner why should we,, so if im fed up of it what ulternative do i really have? this and alot of forums are a lifeline to alot of people its the good guys i feel sorry for,, 
feel for Phil too must be a p155 off for him big time to try and keep harmony, your dammed if you do your dammed if you dont!

cant win,,,,,,,


----------



## gary2610 (Feb 9, 2012)

i to am new to the site and still trying to find my way around and other things and all forums are the same you can please some of the people all the time but you cant please them all the time  and yes by you leaving the members who has said or done are going to be the winners not you mothman as i am sure there is more good in this club then not just dont take what ever has been said to heart and let it ride over you have your say about it if you wish but just dont let what ever they same back get to you and with the messages and the sadness to see you go i to think you should reconsider and rise above it and them


----------



## Techno100 (Feb 9, 2012)

Just pick and choose carefully what you get involved with? no need to leave.
You can still communicate behind the scenes and contribute when you feel up to it.
Maybe Phil needs a sidekick? to share the FLAK


----------



## Rubbertramp (Feb 9, 2012)

Mothman said:


> No not you maingate,
> 
> You know what i mean dont you guys? im  just fed that is all and when i read post on here from good well meaning people like myself only to have somebody put them down with sacasm or real bitterness it is p155ing me off a tad to say the least,, im not an over sensetive type at all but im just thinking Do i really enjoy reading the bad post on a daily basis??? No i dont, but i really will miss the good hearted banter and the funny posts and the good help ive had off you guys, but ive been feeling this way for a while,, im not gonna come on this or any other forum to argue or try to explain or fight mine or any one elses corner why should we,, so if im fed up of it what ulternative do i really have? this and alot of forums are a lifeline to alot of people its the good guys i feel sorry for,,
> feel for Phil too must be a p155 off for him big time to try and keep harmony, your dammed if you do your dammed if you dont!
> ...



Now I get it.....this is just a cover.....you and Whitevanwoman are eloping to sunnier climes...very sneaky!

:have fun::shag::goodluck::lol-053::boat::lol-049:.....in case of misunderstandings!.... lol,raffle, OMG, pmsole...etc


----------



## runnach (Feb 9, 2012)

I would hope that I havent upset anyone either, If I have or do It wouldnt be intentional.

channa


----------



## Viktor (Feb 10, 2012)

Mothman said:


> No not you maingate,
> 
> You know what i mean dont you guys? im  just fed that is all and when i read post on here from good well meaning people like myself only to have somebody put them down with sacasm or real bitterness it is p155ing me off a tad to say the least,, im not an over sensetive type at all but im just thinking Do i really enjoy reading the bad post on a daily basis??? No i dont, but i really will miss the good hearted banter and the funny posts and the good help ive had off you guys, but ive been feeling this way for a while,, im not gonna come on this or any other forum to argue or try to explain or fight mine or any one elses corner why should we,, so if im fed up of it what ulternative do i really have? this and alot of forums are a lifeline to alot of people its the good guys i feel sorry for,,
> feel for Phil too must be a p155 off for him big time to try and keep harmony, your dammed if you do your dammed if you dont!
> ...




You can win mate...

I can understand your annoyance....but all you need to do is to add the names of the pisser offers to your ignore list under Settings/My Account/Edit Ignore List (very top menu right hand side opposite the Wild Camping Header)......pisser offers are pissed off permanently lol..you don't see any more of their posts or replies....ever.


----------



## donkey too (Feb 10, 2012)

Rubbertramp said:


> Now I get it.....this is just a cover.....you and Whitevanwoman are eloping to sunnier climes...very sneaky!
> 
> :have fun::shag::goodluck::lol-053::boat::lol-049:.....in case of misunderstandings!.... lol,raffle, OMG, pmsole...etc



You got it wrong Paul, He has just stopped collecting Moffs and is now collecting likes, :lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:
Yes I shall miss moffman as well.:sad:


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Feb 10, 2012)

Mothman said:


> Hi guys i dont want to seem rude by just diapeering from this site, i have made some very very good friends on here they know why im leaving this forum nothing personal,,i have my reasons so please the friends i have made please keep in touch i will forward you my details if you want to pm me,
> 
> Phil i have sent a message through your new system, keep up the good work Phil, and all you guys keep up the good work all my very best,
> 
> ...



Hi Mothman - sorry to hear you are leaving as well, hope you will think long and hard about it B4 you finally pull the plug as many on this site will miss you, but whatever you decide I wish you well and perhaps meet up some day - take care and travel safe.:have fun:

John


----------



## Haaamster (Feb 10, 2012)

One of the reasons I never text people is because text messages can come out so misconstrued and I have such a dry sense of humour that I was often asked what I meant about certain comments. It happens with good friends, girlfriends, ex girlfriends, bosses and all sorts, so I keep texing to a minimum. I think a little of the same is happening on this site atm, i'm not saying this happened to Mothman because I don't know what occured but all I do know is that a very good member has gone and will be a big loss on here. Only a few days ago he was asking Phil to make a new thread about what alterations people had made to their rides, you could tell he had a genuine passion about seeing improvement folk had made. This doesn't seem to me like a man that was about to leave so it must have been something pretty serious, I wish you well Mothman and I hope you just lurk for a while then start posting again when you feel ready.
Still Angry :mad2:


----------



## Mothman (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi Haaamster many thanks for the kind words, im still about mate lurking, ive been really taken back by the lovely comments ive recived on here, that makes me really sad Neh p155ed off big time to know that certain people are too sarky IMOfor me to deal with i just had enough mate not only from the putt downers but the sarky ones too it just got to me, especially after a couple of friends had had crap off people on here too i thought sod it im off dont want or need to deal with know alls that know f**K all the ones that just seem to get off on smart remarks, it does make you angry though as im sure half these people wouldnt say anything to me face to face,, in a nut shell i just made a split choice and switch off, rightly or wrongly,,, im not gonna show anyone up or diss anyone on here not my style at all,, im now thinking Mmmmmmmm whats it all about then hey!!!:rolleyes2:just makes you not want to post up on your passions hey,, the times ive thought im gonna comment on this one or that one they need telling whats what but i kept my views to myself thinking let the fools carry on just keep out of it not worth it, i cant belive or understand how people have the nerve and bit between there teeth to carry arguments on or bad mouth others for no good reason at all then hide behind a smilly like that makes it ok!!!!!!!! ive had my say ive had my sulk im very swayed by the lovely kind comments on here i just want to forget it now & move on ie just chill out for a while kick back relax and see how i feel,,ho hum!!!!

i now know what a couple of you ment now when you told me that you felt that you no longer wanted to post up anything anymore evan if it was to help someone you take so many knock then snap unless you really are thick skinned,its a crying shame really,


----------



## tony (Feb 10, 2012)

i dont be on here as much those times mainly when i want to ask or look up something.
in the past i have said things quite innocent not meaning anything by it & it has been taken up the wrong way even by phil.
so now i keep to myself.
probably us irish have got more of a sense of humour.

tony


----------



## red ted (Feb 10, 2012)

Mothman said:


> Hi guys i dont want to seem rude by just diapeering from this site, i have made some very very good friends on here they know why im leaving this forum nothing personal,,i have my reasons so please the friends i have made please keep in touch i will forward you my details if you want to pm me,
> 
> Phil i have sent a message through your new system, keep up the good work Phil, and all you guys keep up the good work all my very best,
> 
> ...


mothman never met you sir but dont like to see people leaving something they like,if your ever parked next to a white ldv where theres a bloke getting shouted at come over and we can share a beer.. fare well on your journeys.red ted


----------



## snowbirds (Feb 11, 2012)

*open road*

Mothman sorry to see you go, safe trip, see you on the road 


regards Snowbirds :drive::drive:

PS I HAVE STARTED ON MY TUNNEL IT'S CALLED TOM!:goodluck:





Mothman said:


> Hi guys i dont want to seem rude by just diapeering from this site, i have made some very very good friends on here they know why im leaving this forum nothing personal,,i have my reasons so please the friends i have made please keep in touch i will forward you my details if you want to pm me,
> 
> Phil i have sent a message through your new system, keep up the good work Phil, and all you guys keep up the good work all my very best,
> 
> ...


----------



## veedubmatt (Feb 11, 2012)

i think its time to move these im going threads so new people can't be seen 
not looking good for the forum for all new people joining 
sorry to sound like a old fart but being new if i saw the threads before i signed up it would put me off


----------



## Tbear (Feb 11, 2012)

veedubmatt said:


> i think its time to move these im going threads so new people can't be seen
> not looking good for the forum for all new people joining
> sorry to sound like a old fart but being new if i saw the threads before i signed up it would put me off



Hi Veedubmatt

Glad you said it as I have been thinking it for a couple of days but have not wanted to sound like one of the bullies. I think you put it very well.

I would like to add that we are in danger of stopping people from tell you when you are wrong and as a person who does make mistakes and can be wrong, I think this would be a disaster

Richard


----------



## steco1958 (Feb 11, 2012)

***** said:


> Well, I for one think you should stay, otherwise they whoever they are have won and we don't want that do we.
> Please give it a little more thought!



Could not agree more !!! 

Barry,

instead of getting pissed off, just ignore them. You have mobile number, I have sent you a message, keep in touch, hope to see you around.

Steve


----------



## oldpolicehouse (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello

Think you have made the right decision. Sounds like this forum is not doing you any good.

MOVE ON

Blue Skies


----------



## Techno100 (Feb 11, 2012)

> Hello
> 
> Think you have made the right decision. Sounds like this forum is not doing you any good.
> 
> ...



Now I'd waste no time in seeing your rapid departure (no smileys)


----------



## tiggerjenna (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi Techno,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tiggerjenna (Feb 12, 2012)

Tra LA laa,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tiggerjenna (Feb 12, 2012)

Tra LA la,,,,,,,,


----------



## Techno100 (Feb 12, 2012)

All just serves to show I'm a good judge of character or lack of it. How is it possible that posters like this are tolerated. I fully understand now Mothman. Do not leave


----------



## tiggerjenna (Feb 12, 2012)

Now im doing it sorry Phil i wont be as low as them i will remove my posts,,,,,,,,


----------



## northernspirit2001 (Feb 12, 2012)

*wow!*

Mothman mate! Thought I wasn't in the best place I'd ever been emotionally but OMG you must be upset.....and I hoped to goodness it wasn't me. However the last page of posts has brought out some nasty attitude from some individuals so now I can see...

My first response would be to ask the moderators to suspend membership of anyone being nasty after a warning, assuming it's possible to report posts inappropriate to this friendly site. If I was a loving and forgiving person I would accept everyone warts and all.....we are all God's creation after all. But I'm not, so I've printed off the icons of the nasty members and I'm sticking pins in their effigies (I'm JOKING!)

Just a short story, I moved to the village I live in two years ago, they have a form on the web which I enjoyed reading and contributing. Until I realised there were two sour members that sniped, tossed and griped at every comment. Put me right off getting involved. Recently a new member appeared and contributed several posts on different issues over a few weeks, not a personality I would gravitate to by the sound of them but thats for me to think in private and I enjoyed the fact they were bothering to get involved. I sincerely hoped they wouldn't be put off by the two bad apples, so made a point of making them welcome.....you have to make the baddies a minority in life, it is the only way because it's impossible to beat them!

Wilding is a great lifestyle, but not a club exclusive to people we like or people that are nice.


----------



## tiggerjenna (Feb 12, 2012)

WELL SAID THAT MAN! THANK GOD FOR WELL MEANING KIND SOULS,
WHATS GOING ON WITH THIS F**ED UP WORLD,

Ahhhhhhhhhhh what's the point!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tiggerjenna (Feb 12, 2012)

Im leaving on a jet plane don't know when i will be back again,

"keep the player haters on the run ya'll"

Bye,,


----------



## whitevanwoman (Feb 12, 2012)

If anyone has an email address for Mothman please could they PM me as I would like to send him a PM but he has disabled PMs. Don't worry about passing his email address on to me, I'm happy to send my PM for him to you for you to forward on to Mothman. Or please pass on that I am trying to contact him, and I will PM you my email address so that he can contact me if he wants.

I've re-enabled my PMs.

Thanks.


----------



## northernspirit2001 (Feb 12, 2012)

same here please, we can't let him leave! He was my ONLY friend on here 'till 10 minutes ago!

Rich

northernspirit2001@hotmail.com


----------



## northernspirit2001 (Feb 12, 2012)

*The Plan*

Decided I need to befriend all the nice people on here.....wilding is a great pastime, this is a great site, I'm going to contribute more in future (and befriend as many nice people as I can) 'cos its the only way to keep the negative types as invisible as possible!

Rich


----------



## tiggerjenna (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi Phil i have sent you a message,

Maybe Time to lock this one up hey!

before it ruins a good site with fantastic membesr on it, that is 99.9% fantastic members on here,,,,,,,,,


----------



## kimbowbill (Feb 12, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> If anyone has an email address for Mothman please could they PM me as I would like to send him a PM but he has disabled PMs. Don't worry about passing his email address on to me, I'm happy to send my PM for him to you for you to forward on to Mothman. Or please pass on that I am trying to contact him, and I will PM you my email address so that he can contact me if he wants.
> 
> I've re-enabled my PMs.
> 
> Thanks.



I have spoke to barry (mothman) this morning and i am happy to pass on any numbers if you want to PM me or email me at jenny.kimba@blueyonder.co.uk
you can trust me with your numbers, WVW will vouch for me on that one, i am unable to give out his details without his permission, hope you understand.

Jen xx


----------



## Techno100 (Feb 12, 2012)

tiggerjenna said:


> Techno100 ( is this your age???????? you sir are a C**K no wonder no friends made,, ive looked through alot of your posts and "boy oh boy" are you ever a small minded bitter little urchin indeed,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> NUFF SAID LOOSER,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,DONKEY BRAIN,,,,,,,



A very strange response from someone who appears to be a supporter of Mothman, a misunderstanding perhaps?
Whether so or not, anyone who knows me will regard your slander as complete nonsense.
So you've looked through a lot of my posts have you? well I'd like a link to any evidence of your claims


----------



## maingate (Feb 12, 2012)

Dear tiggerjenna,

You are very angry that members threaten to leave this site because of bullying (real or perceived) and yet you resort to bad mannered antics yourself. This makes you a bully yourself plus the fact you use swearing to reinforce your outbursts.

If it was up to me, you would be gone from the forum for your juvenile outbursts. Either grow up or go away.


----------



## Haaamster (Feb 12, 2012)

Techno100 said:


> Now I'd waste no time in seeing your rapid departure (no smileys)



I think this post caused tiggerjenna's reaction. It looks like you are saying get lost and good riddance to Mothman.
As I said earlier some posts can be misconstrued.


----------



## Techno100 (Feb 12, 2012)

Which is why I said perhaps a misunderstanding?
This however does not undo the blatant lies and slander and SHEER spite


----------



## Haaamster (Feb 12, 2012)

Perhaps so Techno but after all that has happened to bring Mothman to leave may I suggest that you use the ignore button in this case. I think the last thing Phil needs is more of the same problems that have hit this site lately.


----------



## tiggerjenna (Feb 12, 2012)

FAO Techno you have alot to answer for IMO because yo saying and i quoat "NOW I'D WASTE NO TIME IN SEEING YOUR RAPID DEPARTURE (NO SMILEYS) you took your time in getting back to me with an answer didn't you, took you that long to think Mmmmmmm how can i dig myself out of this hole,,,,, you fool nobody,

then you and your cronies Personally Attacm on my spelling im DYSLEXIC and make no apologies for being so, 

Then you go on to offend Mothman once again saying and i quoat "JUST GOE'S TO SHOW IM A GOOD JUDGE OF CHARACTER OR LACK OF IT" this is also an attack on Mothman saying good riddence to him,,
as im not the only one on here that agreed with how your comments came over, maybe you should keep your comments to yourself too hey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I retract nothing,

Not replying to you again as i have a life,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Techno100 (Feb 12, 2012)

I've been working all day at the Trafford centre and I wont hold my breath for you to consider your apology to myself and everyone else for your language and appalling behaviour


----------



## tiggerjenna (Feb 12, 2012)

OH you do have a life then,

Its you that need to explain your filthy comments, OR AM I BEING A BAD JUDGE OF YOUR CHARACTER,,I WOULD LIKE TO SEE YOUR RAPID DEPARTURE FROM THIS SITE AS YOU SAID THIS IN YOUR OWN WORDS ABOUT MOTHMAN,,,

working at the traford centre hey,, and playing on the internett TUTT TUTT, NAUGHTY TECHNO,



Techno100 said:


> I've been working all day at the Trafford centre and I wont hold my breath for you to consider your apology to myself and everyone else for your language and appalling behaviour


----------



## Techno100 (Feb 12, 2012)

I can see I'm wasting my time and in total disbelief of the rubbish you type, am I talking to an adult here


----------



## tiggerjenna (Feb 12, 2012)

You took the words out of my mouth,, TOTAL DISBELIEF ON WHAT TRIPE YOU HAVE BEEN SPOUTING,

WE SHOULD NOT WAST OUR BREATH ON EACH OTHER,,

SEE YA!


,,,,,,,,,,,





Techno100 said:


> I can see I'm wasting my time and in total disbelief of the rubbish you type, am I talking to an adult here


----------



## Techno100 (Feb 12, 2012)

Phil it is time you limited free member posts. If people are going to be so abusive at least make them pay for the priviledge :fun:


----------



## tiggerjenna (Feb 12, 2012)

I Too am leaving this site this instant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tony (Feb 12, 2012)

hey you lot what have those posts got to do with wild camping ? do tell.
i feel sorry for your campers if this is the way you drive/look after them.
cop on & listen to yourselfs ranting on.
there are better behaved people in the red brick (mental) maybe that is where you lot should be.
i like a bit of banter which we used to have on here but not this sort of thing.

please grow up.

tony


----------



## Techno100 (Feb 12, 2012)

*****
I don't contest the possible misunderstanding.
I do contest the response to it which was just outlandish lies and slander and I've yet to see a single constructive post by this unpaid member especially anything to do with our hobby/pastime


----------



## tiggerjenna (Feb 12, 2012)

***** i get what your saying, & fare comment,

So Techno what did you mean by comment about Mothman???

I like others liked this Bloke he was a good en he helped me with a personal issue, i will not have people say anything untowards him like the comment you came out with earlier,, So what did it mean then?

Please,


----------



## Techno100 (Feb 12, 2012)

The comment was to the post prior to mine which I thought was obvious but obviously not. 
I reiterate that your response was ........well it's been said


----------



## tiggerjenna (Feb 12, 2012)

Maybe you should of made it more clear to the likes of me hey!!!!!!!!

the way it came over was not clear at all but i will take you on what you are saying what do you say to that?




Techno100 said:


> The comment was to the post prior to mine which I thought was obvious but obviously not.
> I reiterate that your response was ........well it's been said


----------



## tiggerjenna (Feb 12, 2012)

No reply Techno?

im trying to chat!


----------



## Techno100 (Feb 12, 2012)

How'd you know I's an Urchin?


----------



## tiggerjenna (Feb 12, 2012)

Well if im a thicko that cant spell you is an urchin,,, lol
im a firey woman & pasinate about good people im really that simple,, DONT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

oh post removed now!



Techno100 said:


> How'd you know I's an Urchin?


----------



## Neckender (Feb 12, 2012)

To Be honest I also missread Techno's post last night when I got home from the club, I wanted to answer his post because Mothman is a great character, but I'de had a drink, I'm really glad that I didn't answer because in the light of day (sober) I've now reread and understand Techno's post. As ***** has said Techno has been one of the most helpfull people on this forum.

John.


----------



## Techno100 (Feb 12, 2012)

I understand John but if people read the thread they'd see I'd already supported Mothman and was thanked by him so in that context it's not likely that I'd do a U turn


----------



## tiggerjenna (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi Artheyrate the thing is like you and a few others that read Technos post got a little peed off its down to knowing and liking a good down to earth person he hellped me out when i was stuk with the van,
He has done a reginald perin i think lol wish he would come back on,, what woul he say now do you think? X X


----------



## Techno100 (Feb 12, 2012)

Not an Urchin either ;-)


----------



## tiggerjenna (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice bike,

No not an urchin i take it back sorry,


----------



## Neckender (Feb 12, 2012)

Are we all now happy again. :fun: :drive:

John.


----------



## tiggerjenna (Feb 12, 2012)

Well Techno?


----------



## northernspirit2001 (Feb 12, 2012)

tiggerjenna said:


> Well Techno?



he'll be drunk again!............hey, great idea!


----------



## Techno100 (Feb 12, 2012)

I turn away to kiss the wife for a few minutes :dance:
Yes :drive:


----------



## tiggerjenna (Feb 12, 2012)

All forgotten now sweetheart X X X


----------



## Haaamster (Feb 12, 2012)

Yay peace in our time :banana:


----------



## kimbowbill (Feb 12, 2012)

hey, hali bloody loo ya


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Mothman - I sent a PM but I see it's not switched on, can you send me your email address please.

John


----------



## n brown (Feb 13, 2012)

well i'm not happy at all. i have no idea what an urchin is ,unless we really are talking about a dirty snotty small child,and that doesn't fit


----------



## kimbowbill (Feb 13, 2012)

Guernsey Donkey said:


> Hi Mothman - I sent a PM but I see it's not switched on, can you send me your email address please.
> 
> John



i've pm d you xx


----------



## slippers (Feb 13, 2012)

I recall being given a few sea urchins whilst on a little island Fourni, loved the island, loved the urchins, whats the problem


----------



## Teffy (Feb 13, 2012)

Go on then, don't leave me wondering all night.  What exactly is an urchin in this context?  Don't tell me if it's rude.


----------



## teemac (Feb 14, 2012)

sean rua said:


> I was a bit surprised by two members leaving, but I'm not long on here and don't really know the score.
> 
> As it happens, I was a miner and can still remember my first day down the pit. I was a stranger in a strange place, and there were one or two hostile unfriendlies, but most of the guys were great.
> 
> ...





well said! :yeahthat:


----------



## Admin (Feb 14, 2012)

Mothman has asked for his account to be closed.


----------

